# QUIET dust extractor



## martinka

Is there such a thing as a quiet dust extractor? I have been using an old Vax vacuum connected to the Hegner, but it's very noisy, and sounds even noisier since I got hearing aids last week. I like to listen to music or audio books while in the garage, but it's just not possible while using the Vax. The dust is getting so bad that I will end up covering everything in the garage with old sheets, except for the Hegner. It'd take a lot of sheets!  Any suggestions?

Martin.


----------



## Chippygeoff

Hi Martin. Ifully understand your problem, I had the same sort of thing but now things are completely different. I have rigged up a dust extraction system direct to my Hegner using a Henry vacuum cleaner and push fit plastic pluming pipe work and not one speck of dust escapes. I have rigged the blower hose to it as well so instead of blowing it sucks and works a treat. If you PM me with your e-mail address I will send you some photos so you can see for yourself. What I really like about this system is that the rest of the workshop is dust free as the dust from the scroll saw used to get everywhere.


----------



## martinka

I think quiet is more important than the amount of dust shifted, but I am certainly interested Geoff. PM sent.


----------



## Dangermouse

What about having a long tube and putting the vac outside.


----------



## martinka

Dangermouse":2og5omg0 said:


> What about having a long tube and putting the vac outside.



Good idea, but unfortunately my garage completely covers my small back yard, so any outside is in the street or in the neighbours, and his garage covers his yard same as mine.

Martin.


----------



## redmoorphil

The new scrollers vacuum from Seyco in the US looks good. Such a shame you can't get these things in the UK.
Looks like the US is the place to live if you are a scroller.
There are really quiet vacuums available here such as:
http://newsroom.electrolux.com/uk/2012/04/23/aeg’s-ultraone®-vacuum-cleaner-top-tested-in-11-countries/
But they run at over 2kw so I dread what the electric bill would be.
If only we could get mr Dyson to make a decent low powered, low noise scrollers vac - how about we start petitioning them!


----------



## martinka

Even the Henry is 1200w, so could still get expensive, though apparently there is a low power setting. I think I am going to have to put up with the noise of my old Vax for the time being, but at least i can keep the dust down, thanks to Chippiegeoff's idea.

I did consider using an old 12v car radiator fan and exhausting it straight into the street, but as my house gets surrounded 4 times each day by cars belonging to mothers taking their kids to school, it might not be appreciated. :mrgreen: 

Martin.


----------



## ChrisR

Martin.

Would recommend getting a dust extractor with an induction motor, much quieter than a vacuum cleaner brush motor, also a far better service life. Only thing to wear out would be the motor bearings, and that would be many years of continuous work.

Have a look on Axminster Tools site.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## powertools

With my scroll saw I use an old one of these that the domestic director no longer uses.
http://hoover.com/products/details/ch30 ... m-cleaner/

It's 800w and quiet the dust bag is very small but I connect mine via a Triton dust bucket so nothing reaches the Hoover.

It is connected to the mains via a Masterplug power saving adapter so it only runs when the saw is switched on.

I have a car cv boot on the end of the hose this has a cutout in it so that it fits snug to the bottom of the table with the end of the lower arm and therefore the lower end of the blade inside it but allows the arm to move up and down inside it freely. This is just pulled out to replace blades.

I find that this arrangement collects almost all the dust with a noise level about the same as the saw itself.


----------



## martinka

I've decided to keep costs down and box my old Vax in under the bench, though I will need to extend the flexible hose. Hopefully Freecycle should take care of that. It won't be as quiet as I would like, but I think it will be bearable. There will be plenty of space so that it won't overheat, hopefully, and I'll look into it starting and stopping with the scroll saw.

I should have had it in use yesterday when I was truing a grindstone with a diamond tool. I was wearing a dustmask but it obviously wasn't good enough by the feel of my throat and chest, which have kept me awake all night.

Martin.


----------



## russfred

Hi,
been looking at dust extraction and would also like something that would be reasonably quiet.
I wonder if this would be any good

http://www.hoover.co.uk/small-appliance ... m-cleaner/

Its 1400w , says it quiet and has an adjustable suction level.
Even comes with a 5 year parts and labour warranty all for £69.99!
Not sure how long it would last.


----------



## martinka

Looks like I will be waving an old Radio Times about for the dust. My wife phoned from her brother's place in Spain this morning, she's had her purse stolen with her holiday money and credit card. We managed to cancel the credit card before it got used, but someone is 200 Euros better off. 
Martin.

edit: Pruned a sentence because it was something I should have left out, but I was rather cheesed off at the time, to say the least.


----------



## powertools

martinka":3uy64jmu said:


> Looks like I will be waving an old Radio Times about for the dust. My wife phoned from her brother's place in Spain this morning, she's had her purse stolen with her holiday money and credit card. We managed to cancel the credit card before it got used, but someone is 200 Euros better off.
> Martin.
> 
> edit: Pruned a sentence because it was something I should have left out, but I was rather cheesed off at the time, to say the least.



Sorry to hear that Martin.


----------



## powertools

russfred":1hfkphlt said:


> Hi,
> been looking at dust extraction and would also like something that would be reasonably quiet.
> I wonder if this would be any good
> 
> http://www.hoover.co.uk/small-appliance ... m-cleaner/
> 
> Its 1400w , says it quiet and has an adjustable suction level.
> Even comes with a 5 year parts and labour warranty all for £69.99!
> Not sure how long it would last.




It would have enough power and large enough capacity but I don't know how noisy it would be.
My main concern is that the OH thinks I know nothing about how these things work and if I turned up with something that posh for the workshop she would want to give me lessons on it's use around the house.


----------



## martinka

It's not my lucky week. I just phoned a pal who does car boot sales and asked him to watch out for a vac flexy hose for me. He told me he dumped a working vac in the electrics skip at the local tip just yesterday. He said, "It was one of those little ones with a funny face on it." Grrrrrrrrrr..


----------



## mac1012

if your not using a dust extractor do you use a mask ? if not I would recommend a p2 or p3 mask as an essential item when you begin scroll sawing , the best I have found are toolzone of my local market cheap as chips and the best fit I still have mask even with my record dust extractor 

personally I wouldn't use a shop brought vac it wouldn't be enough volume for me there ok if your just using the hegner and nothing else and you can have it permanantley fixed up but would be too much faffing around as I need to move from one machine two another and the record flexi adaptors are great as I just trim to fit each machine the hegner the triton router the bench sander and Makita palm sander I just don't think a small vac would cope very well with my routering whereas the record is 45 litre the motor is only 800 w so no big power drain and is about the same noise level as my dyson vac the replacement bags are cheap and the suction is great.

I can also convert to a 3 stage filter system down to 0.1 microns 

my model is 189 there is one below with same spec for 120 without accessories 

Anyway martin how is your learning curve going since you started in January you seem to be getting the hang of it now (homer)


----------



## martinka

Hi Mark,

Yes, I use dust masks, until my glasses start steaming up and then I get p'd off and throw the mask across the garage. I used to weld cars for a living, which mean grinding a lot of rust, so I used to get dust masks by the dozen. I also have one of the rubber ones with twin washable and replaceable filters. I've had them a long time so I don't remember what makes they are. I've never done any woodwork before so dust extraction is something I never considered until now. I always had both garage doors open when I was working on cars, but now I keep the upand over door closed so the thieving scrotes can't see in.

My learning curve? Hmm? I've learnt a lot in the last 4 months, but I've not put a lot into practice. It might seem, from the amount of time I spend on this forum, that I am messing with the scroll saw every day, but it's not so. I get into the garage with good intentions and then start making stuff on the (metal) lathe and mill. Or get sat at the computer, like now. 

You've probably seen everything I have made so far, all in 10mm or less thick laminate or ply. This afternoon I started cutting a pattern someone one on Steve Good's forum made for me, of the steam bus at Whitby. Trying to mix my interests.  I think I will have my work cut out with it ('scuse the pun) but it will be experience. Again, it's ply. I am not going to ruin decent wood until I've had a lot more practice, THEN I can ruin it.

I've no interest in trying to make any money from it. Anything I make will be for my own pleasure or to give away. I'm doing it simply because I enjoy it.

If you want a laugh, I just spent about 90 minutes trying to figure out where an unfamiliar noise was coming from on the Hegner. Eventually I switched my hearing aids off and it went away. :mrgreen: 

Martin.


----------



## Steve Blackdog

Martin, 

Think about getting something like a Trend Airshield Pro. I have one - you get a constant stream of fresh air across your face. It is a bit cumbersome, but I no longer get itchy eyes or blocked nose after wood working.

By contrast I have been doing some very light sanding of a rosewood guitar neck with 120 grit. I thought the job was so small I didn't use any dust extraction. Goodness me. Rosewood dust was everywhere. Every time I blew my nose for the next 48 hours dark snuff like mucus spewed forth. Yuck.

I am thinking of getting an air filter for small jobs. I hear Microclene air cleaners are very good and they are very quiet. Here's their range on Stiles & Bates:
http://www.stilesandbates.co.uk/browse. ... 84/level/4

The smaller ones are pretty good value, but wouldn't replace a vac type extractor in my view.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## mac1012

thanks for info steve those mycroliene extractors look interesting I been thinking of getting something like this to run along with my record dust extractor been looking at record and axminster but my workshop is only 8x 6 and roof pretty low so was struggling to see where I could put it the small model of the micro looks like it might just be ideal for my work shop 

dosent give sizes but says fit on bench but I will check with suppliers the replacement filters are twelve pound for five so seems like the runnings costs wont be high 

Anyway have a good bank holiday one and all going out for breakfast with friend then indulging my other passions cycle riding up to a lake near me and catching a few rays 

mark


----------



## martinka

Steve, the Airshield looks good, but as I need to wear one of the magnifing headbands, it wouldn't be practical, if not impossible. I must admit, I am not really willing to keep putting money into, what is for me, simply a pasttime, and it looks like I would have to spend quite a lot to keep my metalworking tools, motorbike and car, free from dust.

Have a good day out on the bike, Mark. I am hoping to do the same, except my bike has an engine. 

Martin.


----------

